# Vinnie's big hair



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hover dog!


----------



## doggyhog (Oct 18, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the last one!!! Fantastic shot. 

He is such a beautiful boy! Love his long tail.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He has gotten sooooo big!! I love the last picture of him defying gravity! LOL
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL on the big hair in the first shot. Without the hair on the ears it does look even bigger. Even with the his top knot (to be), he looks absolutely amazing. One thing is missing though..... There's nothing in his mouth?!?! He certainly has a big smile and such bright eyes.

Love the last pic where he is outstretched in full stride.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahahah LOVE that last pic!!  He looks like such a fun dog. Handsome, too!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Fantastic! I love the last one, but I also love the second to last one with the ears standing straight up. I hope you've put some shots forward for the calendar!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hover dog!


ROFL funny  


Vinne is adorable as always, I love his face.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's a good looking boy. Are you doing horns for Halloween?


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the pics He is gorgeous


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a totally happy boy!! Great shots of him... love the last (of course!).


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Great shots, as ever.
That last one is the best!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! He is such a fun dog and so photogenic - he makes it easy!



doggyhog said:


> Love his long tail.


LOL - that's one of my favorite things - I LOVE that tail!!



BFF said:


> LOL on the big hair in the first shot. Without the hair on the ears it does look even bigger. Even with the his top knot (to be), he looks absolutely amazing. One thing is missing though..... There's nothing in his mouth?!?! He certainly has a big smile and such bright eyes.


I know - Vinnie without a toy. It's sad! :biggrin: My mom and dad came back today from Doberman nationals (my sister and her hubby breed/show dobes and he's a professional handler) and they brought Vinnie a brand new bright purple Kong Wubba - I am seeing a photo shoot in his future! 



KPoos said:


> He's a good looking boy. Are you doing horns for Halloween?


I will do puppy horns until his hair is long enough to put everything up in the middle. Right now I can get most up into puppy horns, but the eyebrows still hang out. I took this photo last weekend - you can just see that he has a little hair banded up over each eye:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Vinnie is adorable and you do a fantastic job on his grooming.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao! I've just put Paris' hair back up into a wee topknot too! heh, gotta love it!


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

gorgeous pictures!!!!!!!!!!! you have inspired me to get the camera out! he looks great!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> I groomed Vinnie yesterday. His hair is getting longer - almost long enough for horns (I have put his hair up a few times for him to get used to it, but it's not quite there yet). This is his big hair look:


I LOVE IT I think this picture should be in the calendar !!!!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!! Great shots as usual!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!!!! :biggrin:


----------

